# How organized is your shed?



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

> You put in a garden shed to keep your outdoor equipment more organized. So why is it harder than ever to find anything you need, now that it’s in your backyard building? Small spaces look more cluttered with much less mess than larger areas. Your only defense is to create organized areas to keep the chaos at bay. With inexpensive raw materials and your own time and talent, you can turn that cluttered space into a beautifully organized storage area. *Garden Shed or Chaotic Shed? YOU DECIDE!*


Have you recently reorganized your garden shed? What’s your favorite way to keep all your tools and equipment from turning into a mess?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a 40 x 20 barn and a 24 x 24 workshop. They both look like the wreck of the Hesperus, but I know where everything is and how I want it put back.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I can never remember the lock combo, but sometime I'll get a picture of our shed, we have a neat long handled rack thing that's really great for organization. I painted the shed to match the house, it's cute without being too cute


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

OK, I've been shamed. I take random pictures for insurance purposes.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> OK, I've been shamed. I take random pictures for insurance purposes.



What type of claim would that be . . . interior tornado? :biggrin2:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

My shed is about 10x16. I have a 2x4 with some nails and hanger hooks along one wall for yard tools, a couple of rows of shelves for odds and ends plus various nails and hangers scattered about. It's totally for storage for outside stuff including lawn tractor, push mower, etc. I like to keep it organized but, because we are seasonal, it gets filled up in the winter with yards/garden things before it gets closed up for the winter.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mystriss said:


> I can never remember the lock combo, but sometime I'll get a picture of our shed, we have a neat long handled rack thing that's really great for organization. I painted the shed to match the house, it's cute without being too cute


Now, with this valuable information, can we expect to see the interior of your shed within the next few days?:vs_laugh:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> What type of claim would that be . . . interior tornado?


Most of my work is on the road, so stuff gets put in the shop randomly. Once a month or so, I dedicate a day to "clean up". Then the cycle starts over. I do love it when it is organized, however.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Now, with this valuable information, can we expect to see the interior of your shed within the next few days?:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/uUu1ABLgaQk



If I remember and the locks not frozen :vs_laugh:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 546869
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My garden shed has a lawn mower, snow blower, leaf blower, wheel barrow, spare set of tires, camping gear. 
1 of each piled in the corner-shovel, garden rake, leaf rake, garden hose. 
There is a small area to stand and if I can't reach what I need I mumble to myself about getting more organized or a bigger shed someday.....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mystriss said:


> If I remember and the locks not frozen :vs_laugh:


I hope you realize I was pulling your chain just a little.:biggrin2: I can only imagine someone out at the shed in weather possibly way below 0° F attempting to decode a combination lock with that procedure.:vs_laugh: I couldn't stand to watch it all sitting here in my easy chair.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

HA! We have a Chinook rolling through and it's 35*F outside so I got into the shed today.

Our cute "little" shed:








This is the long handled tool holder I was talking about:








Right side of the shed (Looks like we had some tires fall over during the 7.0):








And the loft area:


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

Cricket said:


> Have you recently reorganized your garden shed? What’s your favorite way to keep all your tools and equipment from turning into a mess?


As soon as spring arrives, I will _attempt_ to clean out (organize) my barn, so that I can take the stuff piled up in my garage and game room out to pile in the barn. But I might have to take some of that stuff in the barn, and put it in my garage. You see how this is going....?

Time to make a donation trip to the local Habitat for Humanity center. Yard sales are a PITA to me.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

JBoot said:


> As soon as spring arrives, I will _attempt_ to clean out (organize) my barn, so that I can take the stuff piled up in my garage and game room out to pile in the barn. But I might have to take some of that stuff in the barn, and put it in my garage. You see how this is going....?
> 
> Time to make a donation trip to the local Habitat for Humanity center. Yard sales are a PITA to me.


Yes, I knew where that was going. Move piles from here to there. That's why I don't do it I suppose. If I did I wouldn't know where anything is for the next year, maybe longer. And we know why it gets that way. We may need that some day.


Short story: At an older brother's house a few years ago to remove his lawn tractor blades to be sharpened. A very tidy place much different than mine. Hey brother, I need a 2x4 block to prevent the blades fro rotating. I couldn't believe it. Not a single piece of 2x4 anywhere to be found. Ridiculous.:vs_laugh:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I collect so much crap from jobsites that the barn gets overloaded, so about every 3 years, I order in a 15 yard dumpster and "clean" things up. A few weeks ago I had about a dozen doors with frames (good doors) from job change outs that I sold for $320 on the marketplace, so it was a good weekend.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We're in the midst of cleaning out all our junk that the earthquake tossed around. The basement is still a disaster (everything down there goes on stands or pallets because we have a high water table and the sump pump went out on us once - destroyed my husbands Army trunks ) We're pulling out things like snow machine and motorcycle helmets from when the boys were 7 and stuff (they're all over 20 now lol) We even found a 20' diameter 5' deep inflatable pool brand new in box down there, neither of us remember buying it...


----------

